
Ask HN: Should we go with mobile or web app first? - mehta_rohan
We are planning to launch e-commerce business starting from tier-2 tier-3 cities. Should we go with mobile or web app first?
======
Nextgrid
Web.

You need a backend even if you only need an app, and adding a web UI to an
API-only backend isn't that difficult.

It will also allow you to reach every device (desktop, tablet, mobile, etc)
regardless of operating system or platform, where as mobile needs a single
codebase per platform (no, React Native is not a silver bullet and you'll
still have platform-specific quirks).

Developing a website is also easier than a mobile app, so you'll spend less
time, effort and money on it than on mobile apps.

~~~
mehta_rohan
Thanks Mate!!

